# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Hepatitis moet in rijksvaccinatieprogramma' - Parool

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*&#39;Hepatitis moet in rijksvaccinatieprogramma&#39;*
*Parool*
DEN HAAG - Alle baby&#39;s in Nederland moeten automatisch een vaccinatie krijgen tegen hepatitis b. Het wordt hoog tijd dat minister Ab Klink van Volksgezondheid daartoe besluit. Dat stelt het Nationaal Hepatitis Centrum aan de vooravond van de Wereld *...*

*en meer &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

